# Lump on puppies belly



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi, one of my customers dogs, a cavalier king charles spaniel about 16 weeks old, has a quite large, soft round lump on its belly, ive not seen anything like it before, theyve taken him to the vets and the vet said its a umbellical hernia and is harmless but can be treated when hes neutured!?! 

So whats a umbellical hernia and does anyone have any other opinions as I dont think they are too convinced that it is harmless despite the vet, neither am I!?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a tabby moggie who has had one of those where her unbilical was,she still has it,same size.never caused any probs,we got her at 8 weeks and she is now 5.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Maybe the pups mother was a bit over enthusiastic when chewing through the cord???


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Maybe the pups mother was a bit over enthusiastic when chewing through the cord???


Dunno I wasnt there


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

think i heard right its where the cord used to go in to feed the babies while in the mum, and after they are born some times the hole doesnt close right when the cord is cut away or when it drops off and it leaves a small hole, so the lump is formed 
it is very easy to mend, just a few stitches inside to close thehole then a few out side to close that hole they have to make.
it will not be any bother to the animal while your waiting to have this done.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Lucky you!! makes me cringe when they start tugging on it and pulling baby along by it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

carol said:


> think i heard right its where the cord used to go in to feed the babies while in the mum, and after they are born some times the hole doesnt close right when the cord is cut away or when it drops off and it leaves a small hole, so the lump is formed
> it is very easy to mend, just a few stitches inside to close thehole then a few out side to close that hole they have to make.
> it will not be any bother to the animal while your waiting to have this done.


Thanks, do you know why they cant do that before hes neutered?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Thanks, do you know why they cant do that before hes neutered?


carol is right, the vet more than likely said they would do it then because then the pup will only have one anesthetic instead of two because the hernia isnt anything to worry about it can wait till then, i know of people who have had hernias and have had to wait 3 months on the NHS so the vets quick lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

claire said:


> carol is right, the vet more than likely said they would do it then because then the pup will only have one anesthetic instead of two because the hernia isnt anything to worry about it can wait till then, i know of people who have had hernias and have had to wait 3 months on the NHS so the vets quick lol


Ah that makes sense! Cheers!


----------

